# 9.9 evinrude



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i got like a 70's 9.9 from evinrude.. with the 15hp carb.. about 2 years ago i ran it threw some mud. got it home but it was difficult. it would sputter out.. anyway, we ran the gas out of it for the year.. well we let it sit last year and this year i really got back into creek and river fishing. so i put an impeller in it cuz i realized the one in it was probably shot. i blew air out the pee hole to clear it out.. i tried to crank it and nothing. the primer wouldnt harden. got my friend to try his tank and hose and the primer hardened but motor wont start. put a new fuel line end on mine. primer bulb wont harden. when i pour a little gas on the spark plug it fires up and cuts out real quick. ??


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like it's not getting any gas try some carb cleaner.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

bad idea bud.. its a 2 stroke.. it'll blow up (potentially)


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Only 2 things stop a simple motor from starting, no spark, or no fuel. you know you have spark cause of the gas on the spark plug. So you have your answer now no fuel. You have a blockage stopping the fuel. I would say take apart the carb and Clean it put it back together.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

2000Chevys104x4 said:


> bad idea bud.. its a 2 stroke.. it'll blow up (potentially)


I meant to say "Sea Foam" it's good stuff.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

*No Start*

If the bulb will not firm up, you probably need a new bulb. The check ball inside is failing. As far as the carbs. A rebuild kit is not that hard to install. Just a couple cans of carb. cleaner and some rags is all that is needed. Good luck.
PS
One more thing to check, make sure all of the linkage is free. Can affect the timing.:fishing:


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

take the carb. apart, you can buy a gallon can of carb. cleaner that you sit the parts in, it has a basket AND use a carb. rebuild kit., go ahead and buy a new hose with a bulb..if the tank is metal, buy a new one(preferbly not from wally world, below standards, cheap, you can see thru it, not too good) just use a nice new tank.

also, on the side of the motor where the fuel line goes into the motor, there is a fuel pump, be careful with the O-ring but there is a screw/thumb type that has a screen behind it and it may have a diaphram that is a fuel pump if its all distorted get a new one, get a new one anyway but the O-ring , may be a little hard to find and it is easy to cut trying to install. dont over tighten it when putting it back together, it has a tendecy to slide out and make it frustrating to install...that is your fuel pump. been there more than once.

see the carb. cleaner can?










dont dig too deep in trying to figure out the timing, it shouldnt change if you havent messed with it, sorry.
its a simple motor to work on...i found some parts at an aluminum recycling center, they get all kinds of motors close to the water and i found a fuel pump for free at one, also some hard to find screws for my other motors..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

that O-ring for the fuel pump on the motor is the same one used for several different motors ranging in size from the 9.9 to 35hp. 
you may need to buy a new fuel pump but make sure it has that O-ring in it!!

One more thing, If you ever have a screw that strips out or breaks off..there is a type of easy-out you can buy for 2.50 from the snap-on, mac, matco or specialty tool stores(not Sears)...it has a square body that fits in a 1/2 socket, get the one that is used for an 1/8th inch drill bit..use a new drill bit and drill a little more than a 1/4 inch deep..when using this type of easy out do not tap on the easy out to get it to grip...they will grip if you apply a straight forward firm slow motion not wobbling around and go easy, they are the bomb. that size easy out is for #10 screws up to 3/8th...

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=all&item_ID=10523&group_ID=1262&store=&dir=catalog


----------

